# Mario Or Luigi?



## JamesBertie (Oct 26, 2009)

Luigi Or Mario?


----------



## Pear (Oct 26, 2009)

Luigi. Mario always gets all the credit. Plus, Mario's a camera wh*re.


----------



## bittermeat (Oct 26, 2009)

Luigi.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 26, 2009)

Luigi.  He's the real Italian stallion of the SMB series.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 26, 2009)

Luigi


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 26, 2009)

Luigi of course.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Luigi Spam</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

































































































































































































































































































































































































</div>


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Oct 26, 2009)

Luigi all the way. WHOOOO!!!


----------



## JamesBertie (Oct 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Luigi.  He's the real Italian stallion of the SMB series.


True i beat NSMB (DS) with him, but when i used mario i kept failing


----------



## Entei Slider (Oct 26, 2009)

Luigi 101.<big><big><big>2</big></big></big>%


----------



## Conor (Oct 26, 2009)

Luigi.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 26, 2009)

WeeGee of course.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 26, 2009)

I love them both.

I like Mario More though, thanks to my new Mario hat, I am going to be Mario For All Hallows Eve


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 26, 2009)

Of course Luigi


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Oct 26, 2009)

Mama luigi all the way


----------



## Zex (Oct 26, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Luigi of course.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Luigi Spam</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Luigi. 

Spam pwns.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Oct 26, 2009)

I wanted to say Luigi, I really did. ;;_;; But Mario is just... I mean his name is MARIO MARIO for pete's sake. o_o


----------



## Pear (Oct 26, 2009)

That is all.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 26, 2009)

Luigi.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 26, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> That is all.


*Stares at Mario*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 26, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> That is all.


That's change I can believe in.


----------



## Kingdom (Oct 26, 2009)

Definetly luigi, my favorite color is green anyway. LOL.


----------



## Micah (Oct 26, 2009)

Mario.


----------



## Princess (Oct 26, 2009)

LUIGI<333333
♥


----------



## Resonate (Oct 26, 2009)

Definitely Luigi.


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 26, 2009)

WEEGEE


----------



## Pear (Oct 26, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hellyus. If this guy was pres it would rain Chuck Norris and snow Ninjas.


----------



## John102 (Oct 26, 2009)

Mr.L


----------



## merinda! (Oct 27, 2009)

*Luigi period*


----------



## Yokie (Oct 27, 2009)

Mario. >


----------



## rafren (Oct 27, 2009)

Mario...


----------



## Roachey#2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Mario, weegee just hunts ghosts with a vaccum


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> Mario, weegee just hunts ghosts with a vaccum


And Mario just jumps on turtles and brown things.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 27, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> Mario, weegee just hunts ghosts with a vaccum


Funny because when Mario went up against the ghosts, he got turned into a painting and Luigi had to come save his ass.


----------



## John102 (Oct 27, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pwnt.

In super mario advanced I always used luigi.


----------



## Buddy14 (Oct 27, 2009)

Luigi. Mario always gets to annoying.


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

Mario duh!!!!!


----------



## Pup101 (Oct 27, 2009)

I think mario.


----------

